# Lunch/Dinner for 100 hungry teenagers



## kcmdb (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello, I'm looking for creative suggestions 2 lunches and one dinner for 100 hungry waterpolo players. If possible I'd like to keep cost at $4-$5 per person per meal...no pizza. We're soon into very cold winter, so no local fresh fruit/vegetables available. Have loved reading this forum! Tis the only one I've read or posted to. Thank you, KButler


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

do you have access to a commercial kitchen? Where are they being fed, on the road going to an event ?

Are you into baking?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

for lunch, anything mexican like a taco bar with seasoned ground beef and all the fixins(lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, salsa, onions etc.) mexican rice, cornbread, brownies, lemon bars or assorted cookies would be inexpensive or a burger and hot dog bar with lots of topping choices with chile or fried chicken with biscuits, mashed potatoes and gravy..kids don't like cole slaw, but i would have some sort of salad, maybe they would eat a pasta salad..think carbs!.. for dinner think italian..lasagne, or pasta with meatballs, garlic bread,tossed salad & sheet cake for filling, inexpensive and things kids will eat..just my 2 cents worth, hope it helps
joey


----------



## kcmdb (Nov 17, 2007)

Many thanks to both of you for the replies. No, I do not have a commercial kitchen, and I like to bake but not on large scale. We're feeding the kids in a big classroom. Thank you for the taco suggestion! It's superb and very transportable. My son just said it would be great because each kid can fix his own. Gosh, for several days I've been thinking of everything, but tacos never entered my mind. This is the first time in my life I've ever used a forum, so I thank you both for responding to me so quickly. KButler


----------



## kcmdb (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello, I'm still trying to figure out how to respond on this forum. Earlier I wrote a response to you and another person who had written. I really appreciate that you got back to me so quickly. I'm not how to forward that message, but hopefully it's on the thread. KButler


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Pork shoulder or butt is usually a pretty good deal. And Bar-B-Q or pulled pok sandwiches are good and another do it your self thing.
Also with the suggested fried chicken, Mac and cheese is great.
If you want my method for pulled pork let me know, it is five hours in the oven and could be done ahead and reheated into crock pots or ?? for serving.


----------



## kcmdb (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd love the pulled pork recipe. Infact this morning I emailed a woman who hosted a picnic last spring asking where she got hers. It was delicious and the kids loved it. The mac and cheese is also a great idea...I had not thought of it.
Thank you for the great suggestions! KButler


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i also agree with the bbq or pork idea, either the pulled pork for lunchtime sandwiches or sliced brisket(in sauce) for dinner..do you have a purveyor(food supplier) you can go through?..you mentioned it was in a school..thought maybe you could go through the schools food supplier..they have wonderful bbq pulled pork or sliced bbq brisket products that all you really you just need to do is heat(even microwavable).do you have access to chafers to keep the food hot? they also will carry a variety of sheet cakes, like sara lee etc, and assorted brownies, cookie bars and cookies..mac and cheese comes ready to heat and serve..they will have cooked meatballs, pasta salads, rolls..virtually everything you would need to pull this off..sometimes schools go for the lowest bidder and don't always offer the best products, but i think its worth the shot in your case to talk to the supplier..maybe start with someone in the kitchen. they could let you know what products are available..it could make all the difference between being stressed out or it done not only nicely but efficiently and easy. if its not possible with the school, do you know anyone who has a restaurant? same thing would apply..talk to them!
joey
also some suppliers carry a honey stung fried chicken product that is fully cooked(that i've used), just need to heat..there are so many products that you would only have to heat, plate or bowl, not actually cook...good luck!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

o.k. This is my version of a fairly famous one from the Carolinas--Scots, since I came up with this from faking the product that I had once, hope we won't be in copywrite trouble.
For this many I would use probably 3 or 4 butts, they are usually 8-12#. You might need to borrow an oven or if you can score one of those big old electric roasters people use to do turkey in?
Put the meat in the deepest roasting pan you have. Start with a gallon of white vinegar, toss in a couple of had fulls of sugar, palm each of kosher salt and red chili flakes. Pout the mixture over the meat and cover with foil or a lid.
Put in 250# degree oven or low on the roaster. Cook 5-6 hours. Take out and put on a big baking sheet or other flat, shallow pan. Take two forks and shred. Put sauce in container and as you put meat back into roasting pan add bit of sauce to keep moist. This was hard for me to do, but the secret is to shred all the fat in, it do taste good!
Here's where the Bar-B-Q experts differ--some might like some of the red sticky sauce on this, you could serve in a smaller crockpot.
Have Fun,
Nan


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

(t/j) Joey!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:!!! :bounce::bounce::beer:


----------



## kcmdb (Nov 17, 2007)

Joey, you've been wonderful! The suggestions and ideas you've offered I would not have thought of. Everyone on this thread has been so gracious! When I first wrote this morning, I thought it would probably take at least a week to hear from someone. You are so kind! I wish I had recipes to share with everyone just to reciprocate. Thank you so much, KButler


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

It can be a pain to set up a "buy" at a commercial food supplier for a one-time project.

However, Costco carries pork butt at good prices. You could also check out other "food warehouse" type operations in your area, such a Smart & Final or Cash & Carry.

Also, if you post your location, board members in your area may be able to help with a local source.


----------

